# Grub boot Problem

## chameleon

Hallo,

ich habe eben wie folgt grub in den mbr meiner 2ten hdd installiert (hdb):

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=GenToo Linux

root (hd1,2)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3

# windows

title=WindowsXP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

wenn ich den pc hochfahre und die 2te hdd boote dann kommt folgendes:

```

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB 

```

also en ganzen Bildschirm voller GRUB. Hatte jemand ein ähnliches

Problem??

greez.

chameleon

----------

## Fiver

Es tut mir leid aber mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut.

Schau mal hier an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12021&highlight=grub

Ich habe die selbe getan, und auch ein ganzen Bildschirm voller GRUB gesehen.  Wann man zuerst grub installiert, man muss:

```

# grub

> root (hd1,0)

> setup (hd0)  <--- hd0, nicht hd1!!

```

machen.   :Smile: 

Fiver

----------

## chameleon

ich habe das problem bereits gelöst habe den

grub einfach neu in den mbr geschrieben und

danach ging es

----------

